# Gothland



## Fairfield

Similar to CAPE HOWE,GOTHLAND came also from the Lithgow yard for Currie Line in 1961.She also frequented Glasgow on a regular basis and is shown at General Terminus Quay.
She was sold to Greeks in the late 70s and was renamed DAPO SKY but still came to Glasgow.On one of these visits in 1979 when outbound,she caught fire which severely damaged her accommodation.She was towed back to Glasgow and lay for a period before being taken to Faslane for scrap.


----------



## firey

The Gothland spent her last Red Duster time with Anchor line ,she was on a regular run between Glasgow as shown in the picture and Murmansk .Although I never sailed on her I met many who had. Two years ago I attened a funeral of John Strain who sailed on her as an Engineer ,there may be some out there who knew him . 
John sailed with many companies throughout his career at sea , he had to retire through ill health and was never able to get the salt out of his veins.

Firey


----------



## firey

found an old photo of the gothland to add to this thread,


----------



## jazz606

Re picture of Gothland at General Terminus. That looks very much like a Lyles ore carrier tied up ahead can't make out Cape Nelson or Cape Howe.


----------



## tanker

Here the GOTHLAND on sea trials.
Gp


----------



## Rennie Cameron

Interesting point Firey, the Highland (also Anchor Line but general cargo, built Lithgows) I think was sold to Anchor Line - if not sold then certainly chartered.


----------



## connie

*did u sail on the gothland ?*

hi the gothland was my 1st trip to sea, joined in jarrow mercantile dock30/12/74 jamish lang was captain, and we had old davy as the ships cook, a rather portly glasweagian, who i certainly looked up to!! i dont think he ever left the ship,as he regarded very much as home. any one else remember him
regards connie.(Cloud)


----------



## 24039062

*MV Gothland 1973*

Hi Folks,

I am new to this website but I sailed as fourth engineer on Gothland for my last trip in 1973. We sailed from Immingham to Murmansk returning early March. It was a great trip with many happy memories for me. I saw the ship later on (about 1976) at the general terminus in Glasgow.

Regards


----------



## eddy260

*gothland*



connie said:


> hi the gothland was my 1st trip to sea, joined in jarrow mercantile dock30/12/74 jamish lang was captain, and we had old davy as the ships cook, a rather portly glasweagian, who i certainly looked up to!! i dont think he ever left the ship,as he regarded very much as home. any one else remember him
> regards connie.(Cloud)


i done six months on her 1970 sept isles cargo of ore my uncle was bosun on her for about six years billy did you sail with him


----------



## Tye

Jamish Lang was also captain of the MV Pentland in 1969 before returning to the Gothland.


----------



## muldonaich

cape howe had 6 hatches dead weight 27,000 tons kev.


----------



## Vindi65

I was on the Gothland February to May 1967. 
The guy on the right was the bosun the guy in the middle was an AB and that's me on the left A/S. Sorry, don't remember any names. The ship is docked in Monrovia. Jamish Lang was the Old Man


----------



## CrazySparks

The Gothland was also my first ship in 1976, sailed to Murmansk. What an adventure for a 19 year old 2nd Sparks! The R/O was John O'Flynn Junior: he had a passion for horse-racing as I recall. The captain was taken off with a heart attack sometime during the voyage. Shame - he was really nice to the rooky sparky. I also remember the paper-thin T-Bone steaks served for Christmas, and the 2nd mate dancing around the bridge in women's tights in Murmansk. But it was cold! We were taken ashore by the Soviet authorities to see an opera - fabulous - I recall the splendor of those old buildings to this day, as well as the truly beautiful Russian girls we met. Someone tried to buy my shirt, so I wrapped it up and gave it to him next day. I also remember the 2nd mate and the senior sparky taking the p*ss out of me when I shouted down a compass reading from the monkey island to point two-five of a degree! Those were truly the good old days! I don't believe it will ever be so much fun again: an era has passed us by.


----------



## johnball59

firey said:


> The Gothland spent her last Red Duster time with Anchor line ,she was on a regular run between Glasgow as shown in the picture and Murmansk .Although I never sailed on her I met many who had. Two years ago I attened a funeral of John Strain who sailed on her as an Engineer ,there may be some out there who knew him .
> John sailed with many companies throughout his career at sea , he had to retire through ill health and was never able to get the salt out of his veins.
> 
> Firey


Hi there new to the site the old MV gothland was my1st trip at sea as a junior R/O but to be perfectly honest was glad to get off because the old tub used to regularly perform 35 degree rolls LOL not good for a 1st tripper can only remember the old man Capt Mclaing real old iron ore veterean


----------



## Erimus

Somewhat smaller than Cape Howe with deadweight of about 21800 tons and the slowest ship in the large units we had in BSC.....she was the one that reported that the Mate was water skiing through the Pentlands as she had never gone beyond 13 knots before.........

geoff


----------



## johnball59

LOl I did my 1st trip as baby sparks on the old Gothland in early 74 i was very prone to seasickness so did not enjoy my time on the old iron ore routes did Murmansk just after christmas of that year minus 31 degrees couldnt believe it


----------



## eddy260

here are 2 pics


----------



## eddy260

2 of the gothland and 1 of the irish wassa


----------



## Erimus

Looks a bit dirtier than when the Irish Wasa was Sheaf Wear.......one of my favourite ships as a Port Agent and then as a Fleet Scheduler.......

geoff


----------



## funnelstays

Erimus said:


> Looks a bit dirtier than when the Irish Wasa was Sheaf Wear.......one of my favourite ships as a Port Agent and then as a Fleet Scheduler.......
> 
> geoff


Wa she not an occasional visitor to Tyne Dock Ore Terminal in the late 60s early 70s?


----------



## Erimus

funnelstays said:


> Wa she not an occasional visitor to Tyne Dock Ore Terminal in the late 60s early 70s?


Fairly frequent as one of the,then,72 ore carriers which Bisc(ore) operated...she was on timecharter as Sheaf Wear for 10 years before sale/rename...
Geoff


----------



## james whyte

*mv gothland*

to connie i sailed on the gothland from 65/72 i joined as cabin boy and left as cook the old mans name was james m laing from aberdeen
i think old davie took over from me he was from leith


----------



## R58484956

Greetings *Jim* and welcome to *SN.* Bon voyage.


----------



## connie

hi jim.
thanks for your message,remember both jamish laing and old davy,with affection, interestingly the bosuns photo is regularly shown when you log on to s/n.
im still employed as a chef, thanks to capt,ron Weston, and his wife,and john Nicholson of bp who encouraged me to move on from been 2nd steward-been with my present employer 24 years(pension building upnicely. lol.)regards john.


----------



## james whyte

hi connie i seen your reply, the bosuns name of the photo that is on the website is albert who stayed in teeside he died on the gothland when we were 4 days out from uk on the way back fron seven islands to far for helicopter rescue we put his body ashore in scrabster in the north of scotland regards jim


----------



## eddy260

hi jimmy yes billy glasgow was my uncle and benny they have both passed away now ,i remember you as i sailed on the gothland done six months cant remeber what year it was but i recall being in dry dock in govan and having a couple of day off to go home billy came to


----------



## Bob L

I was transferred to Currie Line after the takeover by Anchor Line - all the Currie Ships were transferred, Gothland, Highland,Pentland,Finland,Courland and England ( Bareboat Chartered from Sea Containers) - Sailed as Second Mate on Pentland with Captain Wallace in 1971 then on Gothland with Captain James Laing in1971 then Gothland again in 1973 as Chief Officer - mainly with Captain Laing - First Class Master and a pleasure to sail with - Chief Engineer was Bob Christie and Mr McCallum - very happy and comfortable ship but yes she could roll as all ore carriers did ! Remember passage through the Pentland Firth en route to Glasgow from Narvik and at one point we were at Full Ahead and were getting nowhere due to the adverse current. - believe some Masters would slow steam on approach and await the right conditions to sail through the Firth ! BISCO had instructed the Company to sail on passage at around 10 knots - I once had to take a full turn in the English Channel due to meeting the Begian Fishing Fleet in low visibility and it took 12 minutes - seemed like eternity ! Bit of a change from the Anchor Line Twin Screw Passenger Vessels but have fond memories of the Gothland - and Currie Line - good shipmates.


----------



## JimMunro

I was at the launch in 1961 - got some official photos. My father was Jim Munro - Chief Marine Superintendent for Currie Line - based at Goldenacre, Edinburgh.


----------



## Bob L

*Re.Gothland*

Jim - I remember your Father well from the Currie Line days both on the Gothland with Jimmie Laing and Bob Christie and on the Pentland with Andy Wallace - also on the Anchor Line Indian Trade Vessels - a Jim plus your Mother came out to Bombay ( as it was ) for a dry docking when I was there - he was an excellent Superintendent and always easy to work with. You will also remember Captain Dickson the Marine Superintendent. Happy days. Bob


----------



## David Wilcockson

Not sure of the full story but believe she was laid down for Ropners & sold on the stocks to Currie`s.


----------



## Erimus

David Wilcockson said:


> Not sure of the full story but believe she was laid down for Ropners & sold on the stocks to Currie`s.


Must admit that was news to me....you could be right but there wasn't any mention of any Ropners connection to 'my' fleet until mid 1970's.

geoff


----------



## Bob L

David - Have not heard of the " Ropner Connection " re. the sale on the stocks to Currie Line - given some time I could check this out - whatever happened it was a good move for Currie Line - it might have been a spec ship built by Lithgows as they did build a few - mainly general cargo vessels in the 1960's.

Bob.


----------



## Erimus

Certainly she didn't fit the normal BISCO spec, as by then we were chartering vessels in the mould of Victore/Welsh Herald/Livanita with DWT of about 27.000 and somewhat speedier...Gothland normally was about 21800 winter marks.

geoff


----------



## Bob L

Seem to recall that, on BISCO instructions, we ran continuously at reduced speed for quite a few years - the longest voyage we ever undertook was to Angola and do remember always loading around 21,500 tons. Was always interesting if we were instructed LEFO - info waited with some interest - Reliefs !!!!

Bob.


----------



## Erimus

Indeed,most economical speed was the watchword on a couple of vessels.

Geoff


----------



## David Wilcockson

I`ve got the wrong vessel, & it was the Roland that was sold to Currie`s on the stocks by Ropners, & not the Gothland, sorry for that. I have no information why this happened & can only guess it may have been influenced by the Rushpool + Romanby coming on stream at roughly the same time. They were almost 2k dwt greater than the Roland. Once again apologies for the duff info.


----------



## Erimus

Thanks David...can stop searching now!

geoff


----------



## Benium

I was r/o on the Gothland in 1968 or 1969. Just one voyage, from U.K. Tyneside? to Nouadibhou, Mauritania. (Memory like a Swiss cheese!). Swallowed the anchor shortly after that voyage to get married in Glasthule County Dublin to my Irish lassie. Still married to her, fifty one years this month!


----------

